# Amoxicillin



## spin (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,

My GP has just put me on a 7 day course of amoxicillin for bronchitis. She has told me to go back on Saturday if there's no improvement.

I had egg collection this morning and hoping for transfer on Tuesday, so I have a bit of time to recover - although it could be Sunday. 

Could you please reassure me that this antibiotic is safe at this stage of IVF?

Many thanks,

Spin x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It's fine to take. Hope the bronchitis clears up soon   

Maz x


----------



## spin (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Maz. You've really put my mind at rest   

Have a fabulous Easter....  

Spin x


----------

